# spamming lateral raises has made my shoulders broad



## StuffedFrog (Jun 23, 2022)

my physique update 3 is gonna be the best one ever 
cant take photos phone broken


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 23, 2022)

StuffedFrog said:


> my physique update 3 is gonna be the best one ever
> cant take photos phone broken


Use webcam


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 23, 2022)

Just do nucleus overload on your lateral delts bro
Inb4 damaged rotator cuffs


----------



## Shako Mako (Jun 23, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> Use webcam


----------



## StuffedFrog (Jun 23, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> Just do nucleus overload on your lateral delts bro
> Inb4 damaged rotator cuffs


 true i plan to do physique update 3 when im near 180s 
and yeah totally forgot about rotator cuffs they havent necessarily been hurting me just yet but my bidetoid width has definitely widened


----------



## Deleted member 19896 (Jun 23, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> Just do nucleus overload on your lateral delts bro
> Inb4 damaged rotator cuffs


op damaged his phone by accidentally throwing it while doing lateral raises in his sleep


----------



## ItsOverCel (Jun 23, 2022)

I have done the same and yes that works


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 23, 2022)

StuffedFrog said:


> true i plan to do physique update 3 when im near 180s
> and yeah totally forgot about rotator cuffs they havent necessarily been hurting me just yet but my bidetoid width has definitely widened


Just post progress right now ffs
Your physique vids you posted were already good and you literally had ppl mirin in replies. Stop being insecure with BDD. Doubt your phone is broken


----------



## JawMogger (Jun 23, 2022)

StuffedFrog said:


> my physique update 3 is gonna be the best one ever
> cant take photos phone broken


Capped delts are so aesthetic. Going to spam lat raises today


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Jun 23, 2022)

Cant train shoulders because my joints are truecel


----------



## StuffedFrog (Jun 23, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> Just post progress right now ffs
> Your physique vids you posted were already good and you literally had ppl mirin in replies. Stop being insecure with BDD. Doubt your phone is broken


that shit is actually broken bro


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 23, 2022)

StuffedFrog said:


> that shit is actually broken bro


Use the computer webcam


----------



## StuffedFrog (Jun 23, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> Use the computer webcam


----------



## Shako Mako (Jun 23, 2022)

StuffedFrog said:


> my physique update 3 is gonna be the best one ever
> cant take photos phone broken


Post physique thread.


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 23, 2022)

StuffedFrog said:


>


No excuses nigga stop being insecure


----------



## StuffedFrog (Jun 23, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


> Post physique thread.











rate physique


Og post got buried resubmitting




looksmax.org












Physique unfraded


took a video




looksmax.org












Physique unfraded part 2


One in underwear is before the one in green pants Give physique rating for new one




looksmax.org


----------



## StuffedFrog (Jun 23, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> No excuses nigga stop being insecure


imma need a bit more time not enough changes need work on arms and back bro


----------



## Shako Mako (Jun 23, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> Just post progress right now ffs
> Your physique vids you posted were already good and you literally had ppl mirin in replies. Stop being insecure with BDD. Doubt your phone is broken


And he has a BBC. OP is a fucking retard.


----------



## racoon4 (Jun 23, 2022)

make sure to do a shit load of rear delt exercises as well. it's a must if you want those 3D delts but most people barely even train them


----------



## StuffedFrog (Jun 23, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


> And he has a BBC. OP is a fucking retard.


i am very small still my arms especially


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 23, 2022)

StuffedFrog said:


> imma need a bit more time not enough changes need work on arms and back bro


You can keep posting the changes as you keep going. Your physique already mogs


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 23, 2022)

Ok op don't worry I'll leave you alone now jfl


----------



## StuffedFrog (Jun 23, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> Ok op don't worry I'll leave you alone now jfl


thanks bro im not good with peer pressure


----------



## StuffedFrog (Jun 23, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


> And he has a BBC. OP is a fucking retard.


i am still very small not even close to the a size im good with this year is the year i get to my target weight and my physique will mog


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 23, 2022)

Lateral raises and lat pull downs are the key to frauding a good frame.


----------



## StuffedFrog (Jun 23, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> Lateral raises and lat pull downs are the key to frauding a good frame.


i have to implement chin ups for my arms as well back


----------



## BigBoletus (Jun 23, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> Just do nucleus overload on your lateral delts bro
> Inb4 damaged rotator cuffs


do lateral raises in the scapular plane at 30 degrees inwards from the position of an external rotation, and you will maximise deltoid activation while reducing that of the rotator cuffs.


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## StuffedFrog (Jun 23, 2022)

BigBoletus said:


> do lateral raises in the scapular plane at 30 degrees inwards from the position of an external rotation, and you will maximise deltoid activation while reducing that of the rotator cuffs.


dont exactly understand send a video or something


----------



## BigBoletus (Jun 23, 2022)

StuffedFrog said:


> dont exactly understand send a video or something


skip to 3:24


----------



## StuffedFrog (Jun 23, 2022)

BigBoletus said:


> skip to 3:24



thanks bro


----------



## ChristianChad (Jun 23, 2022)

Delta are cope unless BBC, lanklet or running gear


----------



## joeveniro (Jun 23, 2022)

mirin, im really insecure when it comes to my shoulders. This is lifefuel
Its been a while that ive been realizing that shoulderpill is a meme ( not really but i mean like its not ONLY genetics, you can naturally increase it )


----------



## Deleted member 20131 (Jun 23, 2022)

Lateral raises + breath hold dumbbell pullovers + 20 rep breathing squats = ultimate frame expansion

apply custom made magnesium chloride, sodium and perhaps even pearl powder (calcium) to the ribcage and clavicles directly 

mog machine


----------



## cmena99 (Jun 23, 2022)

Do you lift heavy or light weight high rep? Also how long do your workouts last?


----------



## StuffedFrog (Jun 23, 2022)

cmena99 said:


> Do you lift heavy or light weight high rep? Also how long do your workouts last?


i lifted with high intensity running a 5 x 5 and powerlifting a hour and a half at most


----------



## StuffedFrog (Jun 23, 2022)

ChristianChad said:


> Delta are cope unless BBC, lanklet or running gear


i am bbc and a lanklet


----------



## AscendingHero (Jun 23, 2022)

Pinhead Returns said:


> apply custom made magnesium chloride, sodium and perhaps even pearl powder (calcium) to the ribcage and clavicles directly


Whats the reasoning behind this? and how can one custom ake magnesim chloride?



Pinhead Returns said:


> Lateral raises + breath hold dumbbell pullovers + 20 rep breathing squats = ultimate frame expansion
> 
> apply custom made magnesium chloride, sodium and perhaps even pearl powder (calcium) to the ribcage and clavicles directly
> 
> mog machine


Is this why you have coat hanger tier shoulders?



Pinhead Returns said:


> Lateral raises + breath hold dumbbell pullovers + 20 rep breathing squats = ultimate frame expansion


How much can you expand your frame with this and how quick can you see results?


----------



## AscendingHero (Jun 23, 2022)

Pinhead Returns said:


> Lateral raises + breath hold dumbbell pullovers + 20 rep breathing squats = ultimate frame expansion
> 
> apply custom made magnesium chloride, sodium and perhaps even pearl powder (calcium) to the ribcage and clavicles directly
> 
> mog machine


Add Deep Breathing dumbell flys, pullovers like you said, LOTS of deep breathing between each squat

Swimming
IGF-1
Relaxin to this

and you'll have a Cody Simpson tier frame in no time


----------



## StuffedFrog (Jun 23, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Add Deep Breathing dumbell flys, pullovers like you said, LOTS of deep breathing between each squat
> 
> Swimming
> IGF-1
> ...


yeah i gotta start swimming just kind of turned off due to gyno


----------



## Deleted member 20131 (Jun 24, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Whats the reasoning behind this? and how can one custom ake magnesim chloride?
> 
> 
> Is this why you have coat hanger tier shoulders?
> ...



You can buy magnesium chloride sprays online but making it at home would simply be getting magnesium chloride flakes and mixing into water at whatever desired dose/ml you'd want

No but if I could go back to being 17/18 I'd do this routine 4x+ a week

Theoretical but worth a shot. No idea on speed. Swimming as well like you posted will help. Esp breath hold butterfly


----------



## Deleted member 20131 (Jun 24, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Add Deep Breathing dumbell flys, pullovers like you said, LOTS of deep breathing between each squat
> 
> Swimming
> IGF-1
> ...



One thing I didn't add to my post above is this

People think wrist growth would happen quickly?

let's do the math

say you have a pretty standard 6.5" wrist for todays men

10% is 0.65" (1.65cm) so 10% larger would be 7.15"

now lets just think about this

are you going to gain 0.65" in a year?

that's 0.138mm a month

do you think you'll notice 4 months of a specific targeted growth protocol?

that's 0.55cm

Easy to think it's just a measurement calculation error, got a tiny bit fatter

And that's supposing you even have the CORRECT protocol

I'm not saying it's possible....I'm just saying most don't have the correct protocol OR the patience

and what if it's twice as slow as that? 2 years to get decent wrist size?

Right.

This is how we figure out if it's possible

Patience and autism approaches to developing protocols for growth.

The most important thing to GROW is FLOW

FLOW of minerals coming into the bones

Correct osteoclast/osteoblast ratio

and FLOW of MICROSTRESS to the bones

nobody has done this in PSL history. Not truly.


----------



## StuffedFrog (Jun 24, 2022)

BigBoletus said:


> skip to 3:24



thanks bro just tried it


----------



## CopingHard (Jun 24, 2022)

StuffedFrog said:


> rate physique
> 
> 
> Og post got buried resubmitting
> ...


top tier physique and insertions bro, gj


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 29, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


>


Comical.


----------

